

Ask PG: What is the bottleneck to the number of profitable startups that exist? - tprice7


======
pg
Probably the number of people who'd make good startup founders.

I don't think the limiting factor is the number of good startup ideas. See
number 8 here: <http://paulgraham.com/notnot.html>

~~~
tprice7
Thanks

